

Scrivener for Windows/Linux: Writers rejoice - mbaukes
http://www.literatureandlatte.com/scrivenerforwindows/

======
jackray23
This software is awesome! As a UK magazine put it - "it's not often Software
spoon feeds happiness to the brain - Scrivener does this."

